# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Agrocybe aegerita Seta de chopo

## perdiguera

Unas setas del jardín, primero tomadas con prisas en su lugar de nacimiento y luego en la bandeja correspondiente. Las que nacen en el tronco cortado las he dejado que se hagan un poco más grandes a pesar de que las babosas se ponen las botas con ellas.





















Evidentemente en cada sitio he dejado muestra para que dejen esporas en el lugar.

----------


## Azuer

Joo!!! ese tocón es una mina!! no falla, todos los años tiene su cosecha de setas... y porque tiene el tiesto encima, que si no...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## perdiguera

Lleva unos quince años cortado y desde antes ya daba setas, dos cosechas al año, primavera y otoño. Todos los años me canso dos veces de comer. Aunque donde más salen es en donde la primera foto, quizás porque ahí hay más humedad. Las de esta noche perfectas.

----------

